# Suns Big Brother/ Amazing Race Game



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Anyone watch this show? I'm thinking of starting a game in here to get some activity going. Post here if interested in the game. Note: You don't have to be a Suns fan to join...:biggrin:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Suns Big Brother Game*

I'm in :-D


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Suns Big Brother Game*

I'll get the rules up in a few hours or maybe tomorrow so all you all tell me if you want in!


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Suns Big Brother Game*

Sounds interesting, I'm in.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Suns Big Brother Game*

Yea I wanna join...


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Suns Big Brother Game*

okay, I'm curious...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Suns Big Brother Game*

*Official Rules:*
The first 12-15 people here will choose a person from the Suns roster and if necessary, other players in the NBA.

Each person will live the lives of these NBA players and write out what they did throughout the day. NBA players are disciplined and you are encouraged to do good things, but you don't have to, you never know (no you don't do these things in real life, you make it up)

Each day, you report to everyone what you did. There will be a COS-captain of the Suns to pick 2 people who they think had the worst schedule. Everyone will vote on who should go after those 2 plead their case. A new COS will be determined by a trivia question that shall be given by the outgoing COS. The question can be about anything. We will do this until there is 2 final people and there will be a show down and everyone will vote who wins. 

You can pick any Suns player. I will also act as coach and make announcements about changes in the starting rotation, practice time, game time, rooms and such. 


I am thinking of holding this off until after the playoffs so there will be activity here. Let me know if you want in by putting your name and the player you want. Feel free to make alliances with others through PM if you want to. Please be active with this, or it will be no fun. This game will bring out the imaginative side of you all!!!


Kekai- Quentin Richardson


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Suns Big Brother Game*



Kekai23 said:


> *Official Rules:*
> The first 12-15 people here will choose a person from the Suns roster and if necessary, other players in the NBA.
> 
> Each person will live the lives of these NBA players and write out what they did throughout the day. NBA players are disciplined and you are encouraged to do good things, but you don't have to, you never know (no you don't do these things in real life, you make it up)
> ...


I have a good start for Q Rich.


Waking up this morning was like hitting a three pointer so of coarse I did a couple head taps as I rolled out of bed. I then put on my head band and went into the kitchen; the smell of eggs filled the air. Of coarse my servant for the week Stromile Swift was quick at work making me breakfast. You see after Stromile got his dignity taken from him by Stoudemire I offered to let him crash in my house for a couple days until he regrouped.

The sound of a basket ball smashing a backboard caught my ear. I peered outside to see none other than Bo Outlaw practicing his brick shot, I mean jump shot. I waved over to Bo. He was in the middle of jumping up for another shot when he saw me through the window, which made him throw the ball up awkwardly, so of coarse it swished through the hoop. 

I then heard a knock on the door so went over to see who it was. To my surprise it was none other than Kobe Bryant with my dry cleaning. You see Kobe had made a bet with me early in the season as to whose team would finish with more wins than the other. So for every game one team won more than the other the loser had to that person's dry cleaning for a day. Which means Kobe will have to do my dry cleaning for the next year and a half. I waved him goodbye as he got back into his car. To my shock the girl sitting next to him was not his wife, in fact I had never seen her before in my life. I shrugged this off.

Anyways I came back into the house only to see I had missed a telephone call. I pressed the play button on my answering machine and I was saddened to hear it was the voice of Charles Barkley.

"Offense can't win championships! Hahahaha. Good luck fly fishing Q! *PAUSE* I'm hungry..... *END OF MESSAGE*"

I shook my head. Barkley had been leaving crank calls on my machine for the past week so I had begun to get used to it. Still this was definitely a very un-headtappage moment in the day. 

Stromile called from the kitchen to say breakfast was served. I walked in and was horrified at what I saw. Stromile had made cooked me two eggs, not three.

"Stromile!" I began, "Didn't I tell you I only eat things in sets of three! Two's are for bums." 

Stromile, already fragile from his loss of dignity, broke down crying. 

"It's OK," I said trying to sound sincere, "Maybe if you went outside to watch Bo shoot hoops it'll make you feel better?" 

Stromile immediately cheered up, said thanks, and headed to the door to go watch Bo.

I cooked myself another egg, did a couple head taps, and begun to eat my morning meal. It was delicious.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Suns Big Brother Game*

KidCanada = Steve Nash


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns Big Brother Game*



KidCanada said:


> KidCanada = Steve Nash


KidCanada = Obsessed.


just playing man. :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Suns Big Brother Game*

Theo = Jim Jackson


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Suns Big Brother Game*



dissonance19 said:


> KidCanada = Obsessed.
> 
> 
> just playing man. :biggrin:


 :biggrin: Nash is my idol!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Suns Big Brother Game*

I'll start this after playoffs. More people sign up!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Suns Big Brother Game*

Got any questions just ask.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Suns Big Brother Game*



tempe85 said:


> I have a good start for Q Rich.
> 
> 
> Waking up this morning was like hitting a three pointer so of coarse I did a couple head taps as I rolled out of bed. I then put on my head band and went into the kitchen; the smell of eggs filled the air. Of coarse my servant for the week Stromile Swift was quick at work making me breakfast. You see after Stromile got his dignity taken from him by Stoudemire I offered to let him crash in my house for a couple days until he regrouped.
> ...


lmao you stole my ideas.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*<-------Paul Shirley*


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Come on guys anyone else want to sign up? All we got is 

Kekai- Q
Theo- Jim Jackson
KidCanada- Steve Nash
DHarris34Phan- Paul Shirley


----------

